# Pixie is sick again...



## puffugu (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I had gotten some great advice from all of you last time I had a problem. I am still having similar problems with my girl, Pixie. 
She has been vomiting on and off since the last few months. I believe it is vomiting as she performs the "yawning" action repeatedly, sometimes bobs her head, and starts vomiting seeds everywhere, sometimes in small clumps of two-three and other times one at a time. She does this at night, and I can tell because when I lift her cover all the seeds clatter to the cage lining. But recently, she has been vomiting almost right after I give her head rubs. Could this be because of mating season? She is also acting hormonal, as sometimes she starts biting/wants to be left alone. I then let her be for a while, of course. I don't want to stress my baby! Also, when she has vomited it seems her droppings get more wet and green. They sometimes get stuck in her vent.

I am not sure if this is related, but many seeds she de-hulls she doesn't eat but just spits them out. I see many opened but not consumed seeds in her food dish. She also sometimes chews her seeds, as I can hear her do this at the food dish (I am sure this is not just beak-grinding, but it sounds like it). Some seed bits spill out into the food dish, which has helped me lead to the conclusion.

Luckily, she still chirps to music/TV/outside birds, is drinking, preening, and performing other normal actions.

I have no good avian vet nearby that I can go to, and I know that is a big problem. I have been giving her Bragg's Organic Unfiltered ACV which sometimes seems to help but sometimes does nothing.

I feel terrible about the vet situation... Does anyone have any idea on what illness she has and how I can treat it? I know it is a lot...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello I am sorry about Pixie, Pixie sounds like she could have a quite serious problem that does need to be treated as soon as possible. She really does need to see an avian vet to be certain.
Get some probiotics on line, it sounds like she could have Megabacteria. Read up on it here . Usually you need to get a antibiotic . Read through the stickies there are some great tips for some other remedies that may help.
Good luck and I hope she gets well.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your bird's continued illness. I agree with Cathy, you need an avian vet. Perhap's your local vet could consult with one, or you could by phone or internet. Your bird need's testing to determine what is going on. Keep giving the bragg's ACV, and try to get some probiotic's going. Primal Defense powder is a good probiotic that you may be able to get at your local health food store, I have used it for a couple year's now and get it online.

Even though there is no way of knowing without testing, Cathy's thought's on megabacteria are very possible. Check out this thread...

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/275409-cutie-megabacteria-again.html

You could look into the treatment being discussed here if there is no other help you can get for your bird.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

hello, I am sorry your girl is not well. You have to consult an avian vet or a regular vet for a proper diagnosis and treatment.. If it's impossible to find one in your area, then you can consult and on-line avian vet:
http://www.justanswer.com/bird-vet/
Online Vet - Just Birds and Reptiles
and this site is to help finding a vet close to you
Association of Avian Veterinarians

I hope she gets better, please update us on her condition, ok?


----------



## puffugu (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you everyone! I am trying to find vets in my area right now, because the ones I know of are very far. 
I was also thinking Megabacteria, but she doesn't have indigested seeds in her droppings..


----------

